
Show HN: Diwata – a user-friendly GUI for PostgreSQL - ivanceras
https://github.com/ivanceras/diwata
======
h_i_t
Do you see this as kind of development tool to clearly see what the data looks
like? Or more of a long term replacement for PGAdmin?

Looks neat!

~~~
ivanceras
I intend this to be a tool to be clearly see the data and do corrections when
needed, even for not so very technical users such as managers and business
owners. It could be a replacement for PgAdmin when you are only interested in
manipulating the Data, as I have no plans of adding DDL functionalities into
the project.

------
ivanceras
Hi everyone, I'm the author of this app, questions and feedback would be very
much appreciated.

